# МРТ и кардиостимулятор



## hansen (27 Янв 2008)

Исходное:  бабушка,  81  год,  гипертония,  мирцательная  аритмия -
                  стоит  кардиостимулятор,  нет   желчного  пузыря.

                 Примерно  2  месяца  как  возникли  боли  в  пояснице  и
                 нестерпимые  крутящие  боли  в бедре  и  икроножной          
                 мышце  левой  ноги  ( возможно  из-за  переохлаждения )
                 Такое  бывало  и  раньше  примерно  1  раз  в  год,  но
                 боли  снимали  никотинкой,  и  в  течение  недели-двух
                 всё  проходило.  Вот  уже  дней  10  поддерживают  
                 только  уколы  неотложки.
                 Консультировался:  кардиологи  из-за  стимулятора  МРТ
                 запрещают.
   Помогите  пожалуйста  советом.  Что  сделать  для  диагностики?     
   Рентген,  УЗИ;  может  быть  ещё  что-нибудь?
   А  дальше  к  неврологу,  мануальному  терапевту?


----------



## Ell (27 Янв 2008)

*Нельзя делать МРТ. Прошу помочь.*

Нет. *Сначала* к неврологу.


----------



## Ильяна (28 Янв 2008)

*Нельзя делать МРТ. Прошу помочь.*

Nevrolog mozhet naznachit' vam obychnye rentgen snimki s kontrastom (mielografija) ili SITI (komp. tomografija)-eto menee informativnoe,po sravneniu s MRI, no klassicheskie sposoby ocenit' sostojanie pozvonochnika, sustavaov i dazhe diskov, a k manual'wiku. dumaju, v takom vozraste mamu vesti ne stoit


----------



## Анатолий (28 Янв 2008)

*Нельзя делать МРТ. Прошу помочь.*

Можете записаться к нам на УЗИ, позвонив по телефонам, приведенным на нашем сайте.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Янв 2008)

*Нельзя делать МРТ. Прошу помочь.*

А разве лечение боли в спине зависит от наличия МРТ? 
Сделайте рентген и покажитесь невропатологу. Ещё лучше госпитализация, где не вы будете ходить к медицине, а она к вам. К тому же есть и рентгеновский томограф.
А пока вы лечите боль в спине никотиновой кислотой, результата не будет!


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (28 Янв 2008)

*Нельзя делать МРТ. Прошу помочь.*

я бы на Вашем месте сделала УЗДГ или доплер нижних коненостей - скорее всего у бабушки атеросклероз нижних конечностей и боли отсюда, соответсвенно лечение будет другим. что же касается диагностики проблем с позвоночником, действительно, как отметил Анатолий, необходимо сделать УЗИ.


----------



## Таtiana (30 Янв 2008)

*Нельзя делать МРТ. Прошу помочь.*

на МРТ можно исключить наличие опухоли, на УЗИ тоже.  Только это более субъективный метод. А, вообще дай бог каждому до 81 дожить!


----------



## Ell (31 Янв 2008)

*Нельзя делать МРТ. Прошу помочь.*

Уважаемая Tаtiana! Противопоказанием к МРТ является наличие кардиостимулятора в данном случае.


----------

